# Anybody want an RV?



## oldmanLee (Sep 12, 2009)

Found a posting on the RVA Craigslist that might be of some use to someone.A Guy down in Petersburg has a 1977 RV for sate/trade in the Barter section for Friday.Its huge,and gas a huge(460 cu.in.) engine,but its big enough that it could sleep 8 people(12 if everybody is friendly).Will need a new radiator(about $100 for parts),but he claims it will start right up,and you can drive it off.Last week he was asking $600(down from $1200 a few weeks ago),and is open to trades.It has a automatic tranny,which combined with the 460 means about 10 mpg,but if a bunch of folks want to club together could make a good traveling winter squat.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 12, 2009)

ooho I wish I could. damn it. 

can't own a car until I get my d.l. back


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 13, 2009)

Michigan you can register a car with no d.l. just not supposed to drive it my Hommie just got tags a couple of days ago


----------



## Gypsybones (Sep 13, 2009)

oh snap I hear my new rid a comming....

I would love one call me homes


----------



## Mouse (Sep 14, 2009)

it's the terms of my suspension - if I buy a car in my name and the law finds out that I don't have one of those lovely blow-and-go things in it I'm in deep shit. and since I don't have an extra 100/month to pay for that stupid tool I'm s.o.l. if a sweet deal comes my way because I can't buy right now.

still saving anyhow. trying to get liek 3,000+ to blow on a nice van w/ little to no problems


----------



## Gypsybones (Sep 14, 2009)

a girl into the shag'n wagons huh? parken down by the river no less


----------



## Mouse (Sep 14, 2009)

hey now, that's my main goal in life. I think it's a very fine goal lol


----------

